# Wanting to adopt a Cream BSH Solid



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Hi I am looking to adopted a Solid Cream British Shorthaired Cat/Kitten to add to my little fur family! Sex is not important...just looking to give a pretty kitty a home!!! Please get in contact if you know of any?? Can travel but not too far!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi a friend of mine is rehoming a cream exbreeding queen,I think she is around 4 years old. must be a nice , indoor home. There will be a nominal fee for her to cover spey and vaccination. she is in the staffordshire area.

pm me if your still looking and ill give you the phone number


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these
BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") British Shorthair Kittens


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Also ensure your kittens are both over their flu before you bring in a newbie.


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Forgot to mention about the Flu...Millie is all clear and is due her 2nd vaccionation (again) on the 6th June!!! I dont suppose you have a picture of this 4 year old??? And how is she with other cats???? xxxx


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Ive looked on the BSH rehome list, and they all either need to be the only cat, or come in pairs...and I really only have room for One more!!!! Thank you anyway!!!


----------

